# Reception on Sportster



## Oshenfisher (Jan 20, 2005)

I just ordered the Sirius Sportster model for the car. I've been told that I'm going to need the "tape" adapter for best reception. That's no problem for me in my Expedition however, my other vehicle does not have a tape deck; only CD Player. What other options do I have for getting the best reception out of the other vehicle? I plan on using the one unit in both vehicles; just moving it from one to the other.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

I am not be as discerning when it comes to sound quality, but I have a Sportster and use the FM transmitter with no problem.


----------



## Oshenfisher (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you for the response. What do you mean by the FM Transmitter? Do you mean just tune to an FM station? 

Where are you in the Berkshires? I used to live in Enfield, CT and visited to Goshen, MA all the time. Don't miss the snow there.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, you select a frequency from the sportster setup menu and tune your radio to the same frequency. Make certain that you use one as far a way from the broadcasted frequencies in your area, or you might have some interference.

Southern Berkshires are nice, but a bit too warm for my taste. We hit -12 this morning but Lee was all the way up to 0. I live near Pittsfield, but work in Williamstown.


----------

